# Pregnant Molly??



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Does anyone have any good pics of a pregnant molly. I have 4 females and i think one of them may be pregnant but i am not sure. She is fatter than the rest but its been about 4 weeks since i got her and no babys yet, unless she had them and all them got eaten but she is still fat so i will say she didnt have them yet. I am going to put her in a breeders net today or tomorrow just incase. Do molly's have gravid spots cause she is white so should i be able to see it. If i can get a good pic of her i will post it. Thanks for any info.


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, on some fish, it's hard to see the gravid spot. On white mollies & yellowish colors especially. There's a sac that it hides behind that makes it hard to see. I'm at work right now so I can't take any pics of my pregnant livebearers at the moment, but I'll try to take some and post it tonight if no one else has done it by then. When you got her 4 weeks ago, she may not have been pregnant yet, or she was and had them and they were eaten. It's also possible she had em and there's a few fry hidin right now. I had one golddust that I bought a month and a half ago that just had babies a couple days ago & noticed she had fry exactly like the ones I had found a couple weeks ago in that tank. (I didn't know who had those fry, was wondering forever cause the colors were nowhere near similar to any of my breeders) But yeah, evidently she had some a month ago that I never noticed til a couple weeks went by. But I'm always staring at my tanks now so I usually see some stray fry when one of my breeders has fry unexpectedly when they're not in a net. I use medium gravel so it's good, more space to hide.


----------

